# Hobbytown USA Indy Parking Lot Road Course



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

I'll be setting up a outdoor road course this weekend in front of the old Shoe Carnival. . I'll be bringing out my new Camaro Trams Am car to shake it down. Gas/Electric tourers, bring 4, we'll make a class.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm in for some Electric Vintage Trans Am this weekend. I'll be bringing my '66 Mustang. Anyone interested in the rules can check out this website (http://www.apexspeed.com/usvintagetransam/rules/index.html)


----------



## jarmuth (Jun 18, 2007)

*Date and time*

What day and time this weekend. I would like to try my VTA outside.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Track should be set up by 11AM. Racing starts at 12:30. 2 heats and the mains.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

See everyone at the track tomorrow.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I suggest you change the track for powerboat racing.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

We took some mini rio electric boats out there. Had some boat drags. Talk about a drag, when will the rain end? It's 12:47 and looks like it's about to clear. Too bad it's too late for road course. Try again next weekend road course. Get those Vintage Trans AM cars ready for next weekend. I'll be on the other road course Friday night. BC


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

The weather looks like it might be pretty good this Saturday. Who's coming? Vintage Trams? I'll be at Slots Friday and the parking lot Saturday. BC


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I'll be at Slots on Friday with my 4-cell/stock USVTA car. I'm planning on running the parking lot on Saturday with a different USVTA brushless car. Since 21.5/lipo was just officially added to the rules I might have to pick one up.

Can someone do an anti-ran dance for Saturday?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Well even though the rain stayed away, we were still slightly affected by it - had a some weepers in the asphalt. Made a few turns a bit interested.

Had 3 classes today - stadium truck, nitro touring car, USVTA class. Had fun, got burnt, and can't wait until next week!


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Is this at the north side store? How big is the track?


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

It is at the North store. Down by old Shoe Carnival or vacant spot at other end where the oriental restaurant was located. Bob wanted to try both (last time I talked to him).


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Looks like the weather may hold out again this Saturday. I want to thank all the racers that came out last week. We'll do another road course this week. I'll switch things up and try to make it a little larger and avoid the bumps on the starting straight away. 
Nitro touring cars was the most entries. A few stopped by with gas tourers and said they'll try to come out this weekend. The Vintage Trans Am class were the talk of the day. Looks like there will be a few more assembled for this next race. Fast lap of the VTA cars was a 9.8s.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Oh, I forgot to add that Bob kicked my butt on Saturday in the VTA class. The sun also kicked my butt. Next time I'll remember to bring some sun block.

I should be there this weekend running a VTA car again.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Day started out nice, but rain came in the afternoon. A few of us stayed around to run one more race and we all ran together. 

Had fun and Bob kicked my butt again on the big parking lot track. (I did beat indoors on Friday though).


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

I drive a little bit slower than Brian. I'm afraid to short turn it and hit the boards. B on the other hand is brave. On the small track he's got it down,but on the big track, he seems to short turn it more than I do. We'll try it again this weekend. Ya'll come out and have some fun in the sun.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey Bob,

What will the track be NEXT weekend- the 5th?


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Not racing tomorrow. Too big a chance for severe thunder storms. More road course next weekend. Weather permitting. BC


----------



## NewGuy21 (Aug 16, 2009)

YES, I got my first WIN!!!!!!


----------

